Ask HN: What Are the World Biggest Problems or Opportunities? - rokhayakebe
======
fiftyacorn
Health care in the US - I keep reading about health care bankruptcy in US, and
worry about implications in UK as our politicians are pushing this model

Politics in the information age - linked to fake news

University costs - university needs an overhaul. I mean all these unis pushing
courses online with covid for the same price. There has to be opportunity
there

~~~
giantg2
I'd generalize the politics comment as failing of educational systems to teach
useful life skills, such as logic/philosophy of argument.

------
mindcrime
One source of thoughts on this topic:

[https://www.un.org/en/sections/issues-depth/global-issues-
ov...](https://www.un.org/en/sections/issues-depth/global-issues-overview/)

------
cpach
Problem: Global warming

Opportunity: Find safe and stable sources of energy that scale

------
jelliclesfarm
Ageing.

~~~
giantg2
How so?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Mortality is what causes over population and depletion of resources.

~~~
giantg2
I think that would be delayed mortality and possibly the opposite of what they
mean if discussing the depletion of resources.

Anyways, most of the regions where demographics are shifting to a larger
proportion of older persons also have much lower birthrates.

------
numpad0
space

------
probinso
Capitalism

Imperialism

Poverty

